# B.a.d Meeting



## Kleiny (23/2/10)

Gday Guys

Ive had a couple of inquiries about the club so it is probably time to hold another meeting.

I would like everybody to have a think about what we want out of the club meetings? 

When do we think the meeting should happen. March sometime im guessing. Possible brewday, just tastings, club brewoff, just a chat. What do you guys want?

Im happy to host again.

Kleiny

I will Pm this out as well.


----------



## wakkatoo (1/3/10)

Kleiny said:


> Gday Guys
> 
> Ive had a couple of inquiries about the club so it is probably time to hold another meeting.
> 
> ...



March has the potential to be very busy for me, but if it was on a saturday arvo / evening or even a sunday I could be a chance of making the trip up...


----------



## mrpolly (1/3/10)

Brew day would be really good.


----------



## Kleiny (1/3/10)

So what about

Sat 27th or Sunday 28th. Brewday at my place. We can brew and maybe if one or two others want bring some equipment around. 

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (1/3/10)

Those dates will work well for me as its the start of school holidays B) 

I got given 50kgs of Joe White Pilsner malt last week. My mill is yet to be constructed so I'm happy to bring up my brew rig and enough grain to do a couple of batches if someone want to construct a nice tasty recipe??


----------



## wakkatoo (24/3/10)

*bump*

Sunday still a goer Kleiny?


----------



## Kleiny (24/3/10)

Yep 

Sunday afternoon, what time does everybody want to start?

No brewday at this stage but if everybody brings some beer for tasteing it will be good.

I might get a brew going just for show.

Kleiny


----------



## notung (24/3/10)

Hi all,

I'm still right for Sunday afternoon. Unless anybody is at work on Sunday, I'd prefer earlier in the arvo rather than evening but really I'm flexible!


----------



## gava (24/3/10)

im still on for sunday... i start holidays this weekend 

edit: early arvo for me to.


----------



## Kleiny (25/3/10)

Ok early arvo 

rock up around 3pm and we will taste a few brews 

if anybody needs my address again PM me

Kleiny


----------



## gava (25/3/10)

i have no beers at the moment (well I do but its so bad its not worth putting in a bottle and hurting you with)


----------



## Kleiny (25/3/10)

gava said:


> i have no beers at the moment (well I do but its so bad its not worth putting in a bottle and hurting you with)



Spend less time building and more time brewing  

Just bring what you have whats so bad about it?


----------



## gava (25/3/10)

Oh man its real bad Im not even drinking it..
I dont know what happened got really crap efficiency from my crush (hence going to you) and i added some LDM to try fix it from recommendations.. long story short its so bad and no alcahol in it that its not worth it.. might be a tip-o-beer.. im leaving it for awhile ot see if it comes back..

Yeah Im starting to brew more, Just got my goodies from G&G for a brew Saturday morning and have one in the fermenter at the moment. Im just geting my eye in on my new brew rig.. Once thats done I'll be brewing a lot of sat morning in the coming weeks..

I like my building also  won two pub drip trays off ebay for $20 the other day.. now I just have to find a font or create a PVC version for the kegerator and im done.. Mind you after that I have my garage work bench/fermenting area to build.  

I have to do all this before the baby comes in July to! 

I'll just grab some beers from the shop, some different type ones..



Kleiny said:


> Spend less time building and more time brewing
> 
> Just bring what you have whats so bad about it?


----------



## wakkatoo (28/3/10)

Well, beer is packed, got the camera in, address written down. Gotta pick up an order of trees before I get there so leaving shortly.

Looking forward to catching up with a few ahb'ers

Chris


----------



## notung (1/4/10)

I thought it might be better keeping all the BAD 'meeting' posts nice and tidy in the one thread to prevent clutter.

So for our next meeting we decided we could have a stout brewing challenge and mini-swap. The idea is basically that you brew your version of a stout, swap them at the Winter meeting then give/receive comments and feedback.

What size/type of bottles should we use? I would be happy with 750ml longnecks (crown seal) but 330mls are also an option I suppose... I like glass. What do other people think? Finally we should confirm the number of people in the challenge. I'm in, so I'll put my name down in a list.

Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
notung - Mugwort Anti-Imperial Stout (if all goes well)


----------



## wakkatoo (1/4/10)

About to order my ingredients  

Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
notung - Mugwort Anti-Imperial Stout (if all goes well)
Wakkatoo - Sweet Stout. Never done a stout before so it will be a first for everyone!


----------



## Kleiny (1/4/10)

Think im going to try and get some extra flavours in this time


Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
1. notung - Mugwort Anti-Imperial Stout (if all goes well)
2. Wakkatoo - Sweet Stout. Never done a stout before so it will be a first for everyone!
3. Kleiny - Oatmeal stout with a twist. (Licorice or vanilla bean or both)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## gava (1/4/10)

Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
1. notung - Mugwort Anti-Imperial Stout (if all goes well)
2. Wakkatoo - Sweet Stout. Never done a stout before so it will be a first for everyone!
3. Kleiny - Oatmeal stout with a twist. (Licorice or vanilla bean or both)
4. Gava - oatmeal stout - will attempt it 
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## notung (2/4/10)

I'm not sure about my stout yet. I have a couple planned, so I'll see which is ready/best closer to the time.

Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
1. notung - ?
2. Wakkatoo - Sweet Stout. Never done a stout before so it will be a first for everyone!
3. Kleiny - Oatmeal stout with a twist. (Licorice or vanilla bean or both)
4. Gava - oatmeal stout - will attempt it 
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Kleiny (4/4/10)

Oh come on what happened to the mugwort stout notung

i was looking forward to this along with a couple of others from the club.

Kleiny


----------



## notung (4/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> Oh come on what happened to the mugwort stout notung?



I hope this brew goes well. I am really excited about it. Hops can be a 'downer' whereas the herbs/spices in this brew will inspire a feeling of glee in those who drink. Don't worry! If it goes to plan, this will be my swap stout. Failing that, I am doing a slightly simpler clone of Coopers Extra Stout. I think that is my favourite commercially-produced stout from Australia.


----------



## wakkatoo (5/4/10)

Notung - you get lost last thursday? Saw you leaning on the car just on the outskirts of Daylesford in the middle of the afternoon. By the time I realised I was well past and had a car full of family, hence why I didn't stop.


----------



## notung (10/4/10)

Ha - there you go! Must have looked dazed and confused after driving up & down the dizzying hills in Blackwood. I'd been out to the garden of St Urth and was taking a breather. I didn't see anyone suspicious but will have to be more circumspect next time. <_<


----------



## wakkatoo (11/4/10)

A few pics from the weekend. Been slack and have only just taken them off the camera <_< 












edit - My sweet stout went into the cube a couple of days ago - looking forward to this one. I'm down a fermenter so will get another one tomorrow and put the stout in then. The way its looking, I'll bottle enough for our mini-swap and propbably keg the rest.


----------



## brenthor (11/4/10)

Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
1. notung - ?
2. Wakkatoo - Sweet Stout. Never done a stout before so it will be a first for everyone!
3. Kleiny - Oatmeal stout with a twist. (Licorice or vanilla bean or both)
4. Gava - oatmeal stout - will attempt it
5.Brenthor - No idea 
6.
7.
8. 

No idea what I am doing to the weekend.


----------



## gava (13/4/10)

just ordered my stout gear.. might see if I can brew it this sunday.. should be interesting.


----------



## notung (13/4/10)

Only 5 participants?


----------



## Kleiny (16/4/10)

New Logo






If you want to make something up go ahead and post it for us all to see.

Also Wakka how are we going with club night? I would like to discuss a brewday so we can brew a double batch (2kegs) for the night, we need style and recipe ideas. Club contributions towards the brew and discuss who's going to attend. 

So maybe put your ideas up guys

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (16/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> Also Wakka how are we going with club night? I would like to discuss a brewday so we can brew a double batch (2kegs) for the night, we need style and recipe ideas. Club contributions towards the brew and discuss who's going to attend.
> 
> So maybe put your ideas up guys
> 
> Kleiny




Responded here


----------



## notung (20/4/10)

I brewed my Mugwort Anti-imperial Stout on Sunday and hit the volumes and gravity I was going for. Mugwort imparts a very different, more subtle type of bitterness to hops and there is a slipperiness from the licorice root. I am keen to taste how this beer turns out, hopefully drinkable. I am just worried that after 24 hours there seems to have been no fermenter activity. I pitched 1.2L of Wyeast #1318 yeast cake, which was admittedly tired after the barley wine trauma. I don't have an aerating stone or anything. I hope I don't need to pitch a crappy coopers yeast sachet...!


----------



## Kleiny (20/4/10)

notung said:


> I brewed my Mugwort Anti-imperial Stout on Sunday and hit the volumes and gravity I was going for. Mugwort imparts a very different, more subtle type of bitterness to hops and there is a slipperiness from the licorice root. I am keen to taste how this beer turns out, hopefully drinkable. I am just worried that after 24 hours there seems to have been no fermenter activity. I pitched 1.2L of Wyeast #1318 yeast cake, which was admittedly tired after the barley wine trauma. I don't have an aerating stone or anything. I hope I don't need to pitch a crappy coopers yeast sachet...!



I would get some more yeast ready i got no movement out of that yeast bottle you gave me from the barley wine. 

Hope it fires

Kleiny


----------



## gava (20/4/10)

my order from craftbrewer had a bit of a mix up so they've sent it today and I hope I can do the brew maybe monday..


----------



## notung (20/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> I would get some more yeast ready i got no movement out of that yeast bottle you gave me from the barley wine.
> 
> Hope it fires



Me too! I've checked the gravity and it has shifted from 1.070 to 1.063. I just hope that is from fermentation, not just the result of pitching 1.2L of dead yeast bodies! (No visible signs of krausen.) I will begin culturing up some less dead #1318 yeast.


----------



## Kleiny (20/4/10)

Cummins has done the hard work

Winter Meeting: Holgates Woodend, Saturday the 5th of June 2010

Bar opens at 1200 What time does everybody think?, Bring your stouts and any other beers you want to share, Ian the brewer is prepared to have a taste and give a tour. :icon_cheers: 

Organize your transport and be ready to have some nice beer and a good feed if you want.

Kleiny

I will Pm this info out when i get a chance
Also if all members could PM me with there email address or send it to [email protected] so i can set up an email list and we can discuss some info on anhc.


----------



## big78sam (20/4/10)

Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
1. notung - ?
2. Wakkatoo - Sweet Stout. Never done a stout before so it will be a first for everyone!
3. Kleiny - Oatmeal stout with a twist. (Licorice or vanilla bean or both)
4. Gava - oatmeal stout - will attempt it
5.Brenthor - No idea 
6. Big78sam - irish dry stout
7.
8. 

If there's room for another I'm in.

I'm new to this AG caper so be kind. Hopefully if I can put a brew down on the weekend it will have time to condition sufficiently by early June.

EDIT: If there are any pre-requisite for this as I'm a noob and have no affiliation with the BAD HBC let me know.


----------



## Kleiny (21/4/10)

big78sam said:


> Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
> 1. notung - ?
> 2. Wakkatoo - Sweet Stout. Never done a stout before so it will be a first for everyone!
> 3. Kleiny - Oatmeal stout with a twist. (Licorice or vanilla bean or both)
> ...



Happy to have you along, no prereq and we already have one member from Sunbury.

Hope to see you at the winter meeting where the tasting and swapping will happen

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (22/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> Winter Meeting: Holgates Woodend, Saturday the 5th of June 2010



ohhh shite!

Sorry fella's, I'm at a damn work conference that day (yeah I know, saturday and all!!). Can't pull out of it either. Hmmm, will have to think about how, who and where I get these swap beers.

bugger!


----------



## Cummins (22/4/10)

Sunbury? That's a suburb of Melbourne.


----------



## notung (23/4/10)

Sat 5 June sounds fine. How about 12:30pm? I'll plan on having lunch too!


----------



## gava (30/4/10)

just put the oatmeal stout in the fermenter, cheers to notung for the rice hulls. 

everything went pretty for the brew day my new mash tun is tops didn't loose any temp over a 1 1/2 mash..


----------



## wakkatoo (30/4/10)

Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
1. notung - ?
2. Wakkatoo - Sweet Stout. Never done a stout before so it will be a first for everyone!
3. Kleiny - Oatmeal stout with a twist. (Licorice or vanilla bean or both)
4. Gava - oatmeal stout - will attempt it
5.Brenthor - No idea 
6. Big78sam - irish dry stout
7.
8. 


I know there is still a couple of spots vacant but can we cap it at 8? Just bottled my sweet stout tonight and allowed for that- the rest went in a keg.

I'm a bit disappointed with the nottingham yeast I used - just didn't seem to do its job properly. Tastes ok out of the fermenter, will have to see how it carbs up in the keg to get a better idea


----------



## big78sam (30/4/10)

wakkatoo said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with the nottingham yeast I used - just didn't seem to do its job properly. Tastes ok out of the fermenter, will have to see how it carbs up in the keg to get a better idea



Same with me but with Wyeast 1187 - Ringwood. It stalled at 1015. I tried everything: rousing, warming up, repitching a coopers sachet I had lying around. In the end I brewed another last weekend and pitched with Nottingham. I'll bottle the 1187 this weekend and the Nottingham next weekend. They'll both have a month to carb up and I'll go with the better one...


----------



## notung (3/5/10)

Hi all, I cooked up some blackstrap molasses & Indian sarsaparilla tonight and used it to bulk prime my stout. I'm glad this will have at least a month to bottle condition. It could need longer but let's wait and see! I've bottled 8 longnecks but I wonder if we'll have two more entries?

Participants in the fun stout brew-off:
1. notung - Mugwort Anti-Imperial Stout 8.9%
2. Wakkatoo - Sweet Stout. Never done a stout before so it will be a first for everyone!
3. Kleiny - Oatmeal stout with a twist. (Licorice or vanilla bean or both)
4. Gava - oatmeal stout - will attempt it
5.Brenthor - No idea
6. Big78sam - irish dry stout
7.
8. 




Mugwort, licorice & roasted chicory (for the kettle & NC cube)



Chamomile, orange peel & lemon grass (added with honey to primary)


----------



## big78sam (9/5/10)

big78sam said:


> Same with me but with Wyeast 1187 - Ringwood. It stalled at 1015. I tried everything: rousing, warming up, repitching a coopers sachet I had lying around. In the end I brewed another last weekend and pitched with Nottingham. I'll bottle the 1187 this weekend and the Nottingham next weekend. They'll both have a month to carb up and I'll go with the better one...



I just bottled my second stout and realised about 1 minute after I added the priming sugar that I only had a 15 litre batch but bulk primed with sugar calculated for a 23 litre batch. Such an idiot! I'm hoping both of these won't be badly overcarbonated. Oh well, there's no time to get another brewed, fermented and conditioned so I'll just have to see how they turn out...

Notung... That looks brilliant!


----------



## wakkatoo (9/5/10)

Mine are sitting in the cupboard happliy carbing up. The rest I have in the keg and as a first effort, I was happy with the result when I tried a "few" last night


----------



## big78sam (26/5/10)

There is already a thread for hop swap so I though I'd just offer a yeast swap here. I have Wyeast 1187 - ringwood and 1272 - american ale II I'm happy to offer to anyone looking for these. Let me know if you're interested and I'll bring them along on the day.


----------



## gava (26/5/10)

Slants? if so I'd be interested in teh 1272 American Ale.. 

I have slants also but I can't remember what i've got off teh top of my head..


----------



## big78sam (26/5/10)

Not a slant. Just stubbies filled with 250ml or so of a starter I split into several bottles. They do the job for me, I just step them to the required volume and pitch...


----------



## Kleiny (27/5/10)

Cummins has done the hard work

Winter Meeting: Holgates Woodend, Saturday the 5th of June 2010 Start 1200


I have been in contact with Ian and he is looking forward to it, Ian has suggested the swap and some tasting (i think Ian is looking forward to tasting some outside beers from brewers) take place in the brewery along with a good tour and look around.

So make your way there just plan on getting home without your car (no drink driving)

Im going to try the train i think and with the BJCP exam the next day i might take it a bit easier.

You dont want to miss this opportunity to tour a good brewery and chat with a pro brewer B) 

Kleiny


----------



## notung (27/5/10)

I'll be on the train to get there then being driven home by some friends in Woodend who are visiting me. Works out very nicely. I'm looking forward to the meeting! Should we bring an extra stout bottle for tastings or just the swap?

I can bring some 3711 French Saison (adorable yeast) if anyone would like some.


----------



## big78sam (3/6/10)

I tried mine last night and am quite happy with both of them. Now it's just a matter of choosing which to bring...

So just to check, did anyone want a stubby of an 1187 or 1272 starter?

So at this stage there's 6 of us so it's 6 longnecks or the equivalent in stubbies (5 for the swap and one for tasting).


----------



## gava (3/6/10)

I tried mine and its not carbed at all... Will have another look tonight and see whats going on..


----------



## Simon66 (3/6/10)

Kleiny said:


> Cummins has done the hard work
> 
> Winter Meeting: Holgates Woodend, Saturday the 5th of June 2010 Start 1200
> 
> ...



Can't get to this outing due to other commitments. 

Hope you have a great day.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Kleiny (3/6/10)

Saturday

Im heading down ro woodend by Train

Leaveing:
Bendigo1138, KFlat1142,Castlemaine1159 arrive at Woodend 1226

Times for return
1429, 1618, 1712

Anybody else catching a train on the bendigo line?

Catch u there

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (3/6/10)

Hi all,

I have mentioned it before but I'll put it up again - I won't be there on Saturday. Please include me in the swap and mine will make it to you next time we get together. If somebody is happy to collect mine and hold on to it for me, I'd appreciate it.
Have fun - wish I was going but have to attend this conference in Melbs


----------



## Kleiny (3/6/10)

wakkatoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have mentioned it before but I'll put it up again - I won't be there on Saturday. Please include me in the swap and mine will make it to you next time we get together. If somebody is happy to collect mine and hold on to it for me, I'd appreciate it.
> Have fun - wish I was going but have to attend this conference in Melbs



No probs wakka, i will get yours and keep until the next meeting

Kleiny


----------



## gava (4/6/10)

tried mine lastnight and its still crapola.. sorry guys..


----------



## gava (4/6/10)

how many stouts are we required to bring?


----------



## Kleiny (4/6/10)

Looks like 5 not including yourself so 6 should definitely cover it

+ Ian (the brewer) might want to try one.

Kleiny


----------



## notung (4/6/10)

Well people, tomorrow should be fun! I tried a bottle of what I am calling The Smoking Jacket tonight and liked the molasses/sarsaparilla notes. There may be a bit of brett in it - you can tell me. Overall it tastes rather unlike normal beer. I wonder if I could make a mega-oxidised version with liquid sherry yeast and age on oak for a year or so...?

Kleiny I'll get on the train at 11:59 (front carriage) so should catch you on there.

Big Sam I'd happily take one of those starters from you (don't really mind which because both are new to me). I'll bag up my 3711 with an icepack for you.

I haven't managed to get to the hop rhizomes yet - too busy!


----------



## big78sam (4/6/10)

notung said:


> Big Sam I'd happily take one of those starters from you (don't really mind which because both are new to me). I'll bag up my 3711 with an icepack for you.
> 
> I haven't managed to get to the hop rhizomes yet - too busy!



I'll bring a stubby of both. I've got plenty.

I'm the same I haven't had a chance to get to my rhizome either. I'll try and get it done tomorrow morning Kleiny

Sam.


----------



## Kleiny (4/6/10)

Rhizomes are ready, heaps of Mt hood growth nodes but not many on the tettnang but you are welcome to take what ever you want.

I will leave the ones i promised wakka here until we catch up

Cam, Catch you on the rain Gav is riding the rails too.

See you all there tomorrow

Kleiny


----------



## brenthor (5/6/10)

I will be on the train as well, but coming the other way. See you all there.


----------



## gava (5/6/10)

My Rhizomes will be ready as soon as I dig it up.. I'll swap ya some?



Kleiny said:


> Rhizomes are ready, heaps of Mt hood growth nodes but not many on the tettnang but you are welcome to take what ever you want.
> 
> I will leave the ones i promised wakka here until we catch up
> 
> ...


----------



## wakkatoo (6/6/10)

How did it all go guys? We got any pics?


----------



## Kleiny (7/6/10)

I dont think we got any pics wakka but the day was great Ian showed us around the brewery, answered q's and we all had a bit of taste of the stouts and then moved into the bar for a good feed and plenty more beer.

Highlight of the day the Randalled hopinator with freah nelson sauvin and cascade. Als there UXB bitter was great.


----------



## gava (7/6/10)

NOTE: When drinking my stout let it warm up to around 8 or 10 MUCH better


----------



## wakkatoo (12/10/10)

he, he. Was sitting at the computer doing some work listening to the Local ABC when a familiar name came on. Well done Kleiny on spreading the word about B.A.D  Given that you mentioned we meet 4 times a year, I guess we'd better get something happening for the next meet (only been 2 so far this year I think??).

Anyone have any ideas? I might be able to organise a look in one of the Malting plants here in Ballarat. Will look into it if there is enough interest?


----------



## Simon66 (12/10/10)

Great interview. The good old local ABC!


----------



## Kleiny (13/10/10)

Thanks guys.

Yes Wakka it is time for a meet up, We just need a date, time and place. 

Probably not my place this time as im doing some serious reno's.

Kleiny


----------



## notung (23/10/10)

Hi baddies. Yes I was thinking it was nearly time we organised a meeting. A trip to a maltings plant would be really cool and something new for me. I'd be more than happy to welcome people over to my place too at some stage. No sheds or kegerators though...


----------



## wakkatoo (23/10/10)

I will talk to the bloke I know who works with Joe White. See if I can organise something...


----------



## Kleiny (28/10/10)

Well you guys had better look for a new (Leader) crazy lunatic beer man

Im off Warrnambool, just been posted and will be there by the end of Nov

I am looking at you Wakka to take on responsibility but maybe Gava

Just need somebody to keep the group moving, especially with a couple of new members ready.

Let me know who want the role

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (28/10/10)

ah bugger mate. Mind you, Warrnambool aint a bad place - will be different for the kids having the beach so close! Dunno if I'm the best bloke given that I'm hardly in bendigo (or districts), but more than happy to keep things ticking along. My wife just floored me when she said she was more than happy to have some get togethers here. Still trying to work out what her angle was but she seems genuine enough!
Anyhow, If ya want to PM me 'member' names, I can try and get the ball rolling...


----------



## gava (29/10/10)

I'd be more than happy to host but our house goes on the market next week and then I'll be living with my sister while the house it built.. BUT once the house is built I can host.. I've managed to get the wife to let me have a wetroom brewery in the house thats backed onto the pool room/bar area.. So once Im in my new house, meetings there for sure. That wont be for another 8months though so just in time for the next meeting


----------



## Kleiny (9/2/11)

Ok Guys and Gals

As i now live in Warrnambool somebody needs to make a stand and push this club along.

I will have to take my contact down from Vicbrew so if anybody is interested in being a contact for BAD let me know.

The club is only small and easily manageable but with some good guidance and some effort could become bigger and better i have had 4 people call me wanting to now when and where?

Please consider continuing this club and grow

Kleiny


----------



## gava (9/2/11)

I'd be interested in that, I wont be able to host any though since im moving in with my sister saturday until our new house is built.

gav


----------



## Kleiny (9/2/11)

gava said:


> I'd be interested in that, I wont be able to host any though since im moving in with my sister saturday until our new house is built.
> 
> gav



Right Gav

Thanks, i was hoping somebody was interested in still meeting up, it was decided quaterly for meetings

PM me a contact number or email and i will get it changed on the Vicbrew site, 

Just remember the venue does not have to be somebodies house, i would probably look at maybe a park or even maybe at the new brew on premise might let you have some space and time.

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (9/2/11)

as always I'm happy to support BAD. Given my location its probably better someone in Bendigo is the primary contact. I wouldn't mind visiting the BOP place, last one I saw was in Cairns which incidently was being run by someone with the surname of Boags, and yep, they are related!


----------



## gava (9/2/11)

I had a chat with the BOP guy and they were interested in hosting some brewclub meetings there.. and things like that so might be a good place to start.

gav


----------



## pmash (10/2/11)

Hi all, I'm new to the area and have been to the new BOP . ' Would like to meet you all, join the club and enjoy all things beer. Just let me know and I'l be there, 

Cheers,


----------



## wakkatoo (10/2/11)

well, Gava, you want to tee up a day at the BOP? Not sure what we'd do other than have a bit of a look around. Will they allow us to bring some bottles of our 'finest' to drink there?


----------



## gava (11/2/11)

just sent them an email... seeing if its possible.


----------



## notung (23/2/11)

It would be pretty interesting to check out the brew on premesis place as I've never visited one. Any word back from them? Big range of beer styles including 'prickly pear porter' which sounds pretty interesting if the name is anything to go by. I wonder if B.O.P. is like the 'gateway drug' before you become a fully addicted home brewer?

I'm happy to meet wherever. Maybe the club could go in on a filthy brett. barrel...? Is there somebody with some nice shed space?


----------



## gava (24/2/11)

didn't hear back.


----------

